# For my Jacksonville, FL Smokers or Shameless Plug for a Friend



## callahan4life (May 6, 2011)

I meant to post this earlier but time ran away from me. A good friend of mine owns AA Bottled Gas in Jacksonville, FL.  He carrys a large BBQ section in his store of hot sauces, BBQ Sauces and Rubs, lump charcoal, gadgets and accesseries, etc. About three years ago he started having an annual event he calls "Barbecue Blowout". This year it is taking place tomorrow, Saturday, 05/07/2011.

He always has a lot of various venders from outdoor deep fryers to Big Green Eggs, to Stick Burners, to Gas Smokers, to various gadgets to help us with our BBQ adventures. Oh of of course there is the free samples of some great bbq and grilled food. If you are interested I have included a link to my local (Callahan) newspaper where he has a full page ad telling more about this years event (it is on the last page).

http://www.mywestsidejournal.com/uploads/WSJ_5-5.pdf  

I will be out there around 10 a.m. maybe I will run into some of you that live here in Jax.


----------



## fife (May 6, 2011)

See ya there Bro


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun. A little far for me though!


----------

